# New way of "Fighting PM" !!!



## FUM (Sep 15, 2013)

I'ed like to introduce " DRI-Z-AIR '. We're using it in our greenhouse to remove excess moisture and fight MP. Dri-z-air people sale a container to use, but you can make your own easy. You'll need a screen tight enough to hold the drri-z-air ''crystals'' and bowl to hold water. Just form a cup to the screen to hold the ''crystals'', poor them in and they go to work picking up moisture. I have at least 12 of them working in our GH. Do not let them spill on plant soil!!! They've been working real well,but the real test is the next 10 days of rainy type of weather for the west coast.  Green blessings.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 15, 2013)

ostpicsworthless: 

Sounds interesting but whats it look like? I don't quite grasp your description


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 15, 2013)

damp-rid? Once the crystals get saturated throw em in your oven and bakethe moisture out. Dunno about these crystals but damp rid works like that. You can even use the dried out damp rid to rid your 91/99% ISO of its extra 1-9% moisture for a cleaner extraction once the grow is harvested!


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 15, 2013)

Seems like both damp rid and dri-z-air are both calcium chloride. I think some road salts in icy areas are also calcium chloride but I could be severely wrong. All the same substance, once you got your little fan setup going, I wouldnt ever mess around with buying brand name & shelling out money for common stock chemicals. Ive tried to use damp rid to dry some things, and the amount of moisture it pulls from the air in a closed area with any signifigance was more work than it was worth. A dehumidifer saved me untold headaches and plausible costs (if I was buying retail calcium chloride to refil my dri-z-air for example)... Good luck! Hopefully u dont get the pm ever and have to combat it... ounce of prevention is worth hella more in your harvest come time hehe


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 15, 2013)

It's called calcium chloride, ohh wait ... "Majical water absorbing crystals".

Lmao

That stuff will never work as well as a/c or a dehumidifier.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 15, 2013)

Oops, you nailed it brother.  Ppl add it to concrete to get it to harden faster.


----------



## FUM (Sep 16, 2013)

It's dri-z-air is a cheep dehumidifier when you can't afford the best. All my patients are on SSI and thats the way we have to fly. So far it's working great on the PM.


----------



## Irish (Sep 16, 2013)

FUM, do you have pm currently in your greenhouse? what a kick in the lowers. hope you can walk it to a finish somehow. a friends gh was infected recent. he asked for my help. i'm not down on burning it to the ground just yet, so i am trying to raise the ph significantly on the plants surface by spraying them down with clone-ex liquid diluted. i don't know if it will harm or help at this time, but neither of us has had to deal with it til now. i don't even know where i got the idea to try it, but it's all i got, and it was that or matches...

as much as i hate to say it, kaotik lives in a wet waste land, and pm has been an issue for him seems forever. i know it's not an easy issue to cure, if it's curable ever. maybe he told me before bout raising surface ph, not sure. he knows a lot about it, so maybe get with him on treating it asap. he might be able to walk you thru how to slow its roll...and when i say 'roll', that crap rolls out hard and fast in a greenhouse, and will take over quickly. 

good luck...


----------



## FUM (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes Irish I had some PM but it's almost have it licked. I'm fighting PM with ground Cinnamon tea with bakeing soda, alittle garlic a seeped in and strained. Add a little dish soap and extra virgin olive oil and spray away. It's working and killing ALL PM. pert I love is not using Chem's on budding plants


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2013)

I used those in my Motorhome dureing winter months....Seems to me it covered a certain amount sq ft...and would need to be inclosed...Sounds like you have a great weapon...mojo for the finish

:48:


----------

